# Open Canvas 4.5.18



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 16, 2009)

So because I only had the trial version of plus and they aren't giving English version serial keys out anymore, someone gave me a key for it.
Since then it's been acting up a bit. Every once in a while when I try to save it says " **!! BAD command or data !!**" Then it closes the whole program. Then when I open the picture up again it says "Could not read the improper event block"  and then "Detected an error during read-in! (err=39)", reverting back to the previous save and when I try to make an edit or something it just closes the the picture, any ideas what's wrong?


I've tried getting into help but it won't display and they've discontinued English services on the website. So I've just used the setup to repair it and go back to the trial version for the time being (which also seems to have the same problem), but anyone know if there is anyway of purchasing an English code? Because their site says they've discontinued English services (which seems a bit stupid to me but anyway).


----------

